# Dry eye goop



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think the first thing people are going to ask is what you are feeding him, including treats.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> I think the first thing people are going to ask is what you are feeding him, including treats.


Agreed. In our case, Beau's "eye boogers" were greatly reduced after we changed his diet to eliminate allergens, especially diary. (Poor guy _loved_ cheese, and you should see the looks we get when we don't let him lick the cereal bowls after breakfast, like we used to!) If the food you are feeding has grain, that's the first thing to get rid of.

Anyway, eye boogers seem to be a fact of poodle life, so you are not alone.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am a dedicated fan of Eye Envy. For years it worked miracles on Tangee's tear staining, then when she had all of her teeth removed about a year and a half ago, the staining stopped, so I discontinued using the Eye Envy, but a couple of weeks ago she began to get seriously goopy eyes. I cleaned them 4 times a day, and always before bed, but in the morning I would wake up to a poodle with no eyes - they would actually be glued shut by goop! And yes, I considered infection, but once I would clean them, they would look absolutely perfectly normal, and I really did not want to do antibiotics on an old dog, so I thought let me order some Eye Envy -it is really supposed to be more for staining then for goopy's, but I thought why not give it a try first, and to my delight, her eyes have been perfect since the first application! It's topical, and once every two or three days is all it takes for Tangee, so I cannot tell you how highly I recommend that you give it a try!!


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

When I first got Gina (Standard Poodle) at 12 weeks, she had wet goop draining from her eyes and I noticed her litter mates didn't seem to have that problem. I ask the breeder about it and he said not to worry, she was still wet from a bath (BS).

Anyway, she was on a Purina diet and I quickly weaned her off of that and stared feeding Orijen puppy food. It is grain free and her eyes cleared up within a couple of weeks. I visited the Vet a day or two after I got her and the Doctor said her eyes looked fine. So for Gina I believe it was diet related. Best of luck with your new pup.....Tom


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay... I don't think its the food because we changed it to better food and it stayed the same... Also his brother is on like supermarket food. so.... I'm pretty sure food isn't the problem. Also we had a littermate of the dog we have now the litter mate was too dominate (growling, snapping at 8wks) so we traded (recommended by the breeder) him for Teddy anyway... The litter mate was fed the same thing as teddy, and teddy has the big eye goops and his litter mate has none. 

Teddy is on blue buffalo Devine delights samon entree an dry wellness super5mix just for puppies. He treats are cheese (trainer and friend approved), zules mini naturals peanut butter flavor, pet botanics mini training reward chicken flavor, and the occasional whoops, dropped a chunk of toast :aetsch::aetsch:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just because his littermates weren't allergic to a specific thing doesn't mean he won't be allergic to it. My Jack Russell was allergic to peanut butter, Misha reacts to chicken and possibly dairy and potato. Your dog may be reacting to something in his food. The quality of the food is important but if a dog reacts to say chicken, he will react to a good brand as well as a cheap brand if they both have chicken.

I would make sure he doesn't get ANY toast (wheat causes problems) and no peanut butter, and were it me, I would cut out the cheese. Just leave him on his food ONLY for a few weeks and see if it helps.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> Just because his littermates weren't allergic to a specific thing doesn't mean he won't be allergic to it. My Jack Russell was allergic to peanut butter, Misha reacts to chicken and possibly dairy and potato. Your dog may be reacting to something in his food. The quality of the food is important but if a dog reacts to say chicken, he will react to a good brand as well as a cheap brand if they both have chicken.
> 
> I would make sure he doesn't get ANY toast (wheat causes problems) and no peanut butter, and were it me, I would cut out the cheese. Just leave him on his food ONLY for a few weeks and see if it helps.


+1. The only way to really know if allergies are involved is by reducing the variables down to one. But be advised that even if you manage to eliminate all of the problematic foods/treats, it will take weeks for improvements to be seen. It's a process, not a quick fix.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Could it be also caused by teething?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I am a dedicated fan of Eye Envy. For years it worked miracles on Tangee's tear staining, then when she had all of her teeth removed about a year and a half ago, the staining stopped, so I discontinued using the Eye Envy, but a couple of weeks ago she began to get seriously goopy eyes. I cleaned them 4 times a day, and always before bed, but in the morning I would wake up to a poodle with no eyes - they would actually be glued shut by goop! And yes, I considered infection, but once I would clean them, they would look absolutely perfectly normal, and I really did not want to do antibiotics on an old dog, so I thought let me order some Eye Envy -it is really supposed to be more for staining then for goopy's, but I thought why not give it a try first, and to my delight, her eyes have been perfect since the first application! It's topical, and once every two or three days is all it takes for Tangee, so I cannot tell you how highly I recommend that you give it a try!!


I use Eye Envy also on Edison. I'm so happy about it.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wouldn't the allergy be showing in other places? Skin..? Stool...? Could I just use eye envy? Or will it get worse/shorten his life span?


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> +1. The only way to really know if allergies are involved is by reducing the variables down to one. But be advised that even if you manage to eliminate all of the problematic foods/treats, it will take weeks for improvements to be seen. It's a process, not a quick fix.


I agree with the above. You have to start somewhere. You can change D-food, use Eye Envy....whatever. You have to pick a plan, give your plan a chance to work, and if that fails, try something else. It's not hard. There will plenty of suggestions and support from PF members here. It takes time.

I don't think you need to worry about a reduced lifespan at this point from runny eyes....if ever.........Tom

Gina's eyes when I first brought her home at 12 weeks in first picture, and at 16 weeks in second picture....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

blacky55667 said:


> Wouldn't the allergy be showing in other places? Skin..? Stool...? Could I just use eye envy? Or will it get worse/shorten his life span?


Why not try changing the diet, and the eye envy both? Then just keep your eyes open for any other signs of allergy, but actually, there are sometimes it is just the eye structure - sometimes it causes the tears to drain outwardly instead of staying in the eye as they should.
Tip for buying the eye envy - buy the original formula that needs to be refrigerated, buy it directly from their website because the shelf life is only a couple of months, and why risk that it has been sitting on a third parties shelf for a while! Also, buying their pads is a must, but getting the jar to soak them in is a waste - I keep just take a pad and wet it right before using - that is all you need, and soaking it just wastes the product. One, 2 ounce bottle will last me for two or three packs of pads. Very cost effective for the miracle that it performs!


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wouldn't allergies show in different areas? Stool...? Skin...?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

No, not necessarily. Misha gets itchy. Stogy, my JRT would get a rash and swell up. Some dogs get gastro problems. Our English Bull Dog got yeasty and a totally different rash than my JRT.

There is also a difference between an allergic reaction and a food intolerance. 

But many people on t he form have said they had trouble with tearing and when they put their dogs on a grain free food it went away. Someone else said that a dog of her relative quit tearing when they took potatoes out of the diet.

Tiny Poodles has had wonderful luck with Eye Envy.

You have to find what works for your dog. Each one is different.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

With Beau, the allergy symptoms were paw licking, yeasty ears, and noticably increased eye boogers. The dietary changes we made cleared up his eyes and ears, and the paw licking is greatly reduced. (I think his paw licking is now more a self-soothing habit than anything else. Kind of like biting fingernails.) Of course, every dog is an individual, so YMMV. Still, optimizing your pup's diet can only do good, not only for his eyes, but in many other ways.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

It is a good idea to only change one thing at a time, or else how will you know what it is that is causing it? 

Either that or go off of everything except for one healthy item, and nothing else to see the reaction on that. If there is no improvement after 2 weeks, eliminate that one item and go to one other item, etc. It is time consuming.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My GSD's only allergy symptoms (to cheese, also a very sad boy not to get it any more just like Beau) were waxy ears. The allergic reaction can be very specific. I agree about getting rid of grains and dairy as a first step then see if it is the protein source. Remember chicken is chicken (or lamb is lamb, etc.) no matter what form it is in as well--in dry and canned food as well as in treats.

Good luck.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

i think I've been through to much food crap with Buddha. I'll just be cleaning and keeping his face shaved short. If it gets worse ill go through the food stuff... yay...

Thank you everyone, for your advice 

Also sorry for replying twice i did not see the first post on 'wouldn't the allergies show in different places' so i thought i did not go through so i posted again... whoops! Again sorry!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

But if there really is an allergic basis for what is happening with your dog's eyes you should work to manage it. Leaving the dog chronically having to respond to an allergen is a big physiological stress.


----------

